# Romelu Lukaku



## Mou (13 Maggio 2013)

Prodotto delle ottime annate belghe, attaccante classe '93 di proprietà del Chelsea ma questa stagione in prestito al WBA. 

Dal 2008 al 2011 (da 15 a 18 anni) ha segnato *41 gol in 98 presenze* con l'Anderlecht: il campionato non sarà di primo livello ma i numeri sono comunque strabilianti. Nel 2011 il Chelsea lo ha acquistato per più di 22 milioni di euro, ma la sua stagione con i Blues è sotto le aspettative (comprensibilmente vista l'età?)

Quest'anno 12 reti in 27 presenze in campionato con il West Bromwich Albion.

Secondo me, un talento straordinario.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2013)

mi aveva impressionato anni fa


----------



## pennyhill (13 Maggio 2013)

Uno dei calciatori più grossi che abbia mai visto, un armadio 4 ante, ma molto grezzo tecnicamente. Ha fatto benissimo il Chelsea a mandarlo in prestito per farlo giocare, perché è di questo che ha bisogno, deve giocare. Non faccio pronostici sul suo futuro, io ero sicuro che Victor Agali sarebbe diventato un grande attaccante.


----------



## Mou (13 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Uno dei calciatori più grossi che abbia mai visto, un armadio 4 ante, ma molto grezzo tecnicamente. Ha fatto benissimo il Chelsea a mandarlo in prestito per farlo giocare, perché è di questo che ha bisogno, deve giocare. Non faccio pronostici sul suo futuro, io ero sicuro che Victor Agali sarebbe diventato un grande attaccante.



Agali sta attualmente dettando legge in Cina


----------



## Mou (8 Novembre 2013)

5 gol in 5 presenze all'Everton. Il nuovo Drogba.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> 5 gol in 5 presenze all'Everton. Il nuovo Drogba.



il chelsea il grande attaccante lo ha in casa...lui può davvero prendere l'eredità di didier


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Novembre 2013)

Ha una forza fisica straripante... penso che a livello di forza, combinata ad agilità e velocità sia il giocatore più impressionante che abbia mai visto insieme a Ibrahimovic. Tecnicamente non vale Ibra, ma non è neanche così grezzo come qualcuno dice.


----------



## Djici (9 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha una forza fisica straripante... penso che a livello di forza, combinata ad agilità e velocità sia il giocatore più impressionante che abbia mai visto insieme a Ibrahimovic. Tecnicamente non vale Ibra, ma non è neanche così grezzo come qualcuno dice.



mai visto weah o drogba ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> mai visto weah o drogba ?


O Gullit


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> mai visto weah o drogba ?


Sì certo che li ho visti. Ma credimi, Weah era molto veloce, ma sul piano della forza fisica sto qui è un animale...

Drogba sì, è simile, ma secondo me ha più tecnica del belga e leggermente meno forza dal punto di vista fisico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Agali sta attualmente dettando legge in Cina


Vogliamo Agali al Guangzou per un Agali sul tetto della Cina


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> O Gullit


Vabbè Gullit l'ho dimenticato in effetti.


----------



## Djici (9 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> O Gullit



gullit e proprio di un altra categoria.
l'unico che si avvicina a lui e ibra.

potenza, tecnica, velocita... giocatore TOTALE.
weah e drogba sono molto piu deboli tecnicamente dei due altri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Non mi dice niente.


----------



## Mou (10 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vogliamo Agali al Guangzou per un Agali sul tetto della Cina



Quest'anno col Jiangsu Sainty ha vinto la supercoppa di Cina, sopra di lui solo il cielo


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Sta maturando, si vede. Però di Drogba per me a parte il colore della pelle c'ha poco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> gullit e proprio di un altra categoria.
> l'unico che si avvicina a lui e ibra.
> 
> potenza, tecnica, velocita... giocatore TOTALE.
> weah e drogba sono molto piu deboli tecnicamente dei due altri.


Appunto, se pensi a tecnica e potenza pensi a loro. Per adesso Lukaku è un onesto mestierante


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, se pensi a tecnica e potenza pensi a loro. Per adesso Lukaku è un onesto mestierante


Lukaku sarà pure un onesto mestierante dal punto di vista tecnico, magari c'è di meglio senza ombra di dubbio, ma la forza che possiede è qualcosa di disumano. Magari ad avercelo noi uno così, soprattutto se dovesse andare via Balotelli (come sembra sempre più probabile).


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lukaku sarà pure un onesto mestierante dal punto di vista tecnico, magari c'è di meglio senza ombra di dubbio, ma la forza che possiede è qualcosa di disumano. Magari ad avercelo noi uno così, soprattutto se dovesse andare via Balotelli (come sembra sempre più probabile).



magari sbaglio completamente ma non vedo in cosa sarebbe piu forte di balotelli (a parte il cervello...)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lukaku sarà pure un onesto mestierante dal punto di vista tecnico, magari c'è di meglio senza ombra di dubbio, ma la forza che possiede è qualcosa di disumano. Magari ad avercelo noi uno così, soprattutto se dovesse andare via Balotelli (come sembra sempre più probabile).


Ma non ho detto sia scarso, però prima di farne paragoni impegnativi ci vorrà ancora un po' di tempo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> magari sbaglio completamente ma non vedo in cosa sarebbe piu forte di balotelli (a parte il cervello...)


Come talento non è superiore a Balotelli, ma come forza fisica è un animale, anche rispetto a Mario. Comunque ragazzi vedremo, ma a mio parere i due avranno due carriere completamente diverse: Balotelli rimarrà sempre un incompiuto, farà la fine di un Cassano qualsiasi. Lukaku invece per me ha la stoffa per diventare uno dei migliori centravanti in circolazione.
Poi rispetto a Balotelli ha anche 3 anni in meno e ha già dimostrato parecchio il ragazzo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non ho detto sia scarso, però prima di farne paragoni impegnativi ci vorrà ancora un po' di tempo.


Il mio discorso si rivolgeva solo alle capacità fisiche, non a quelle tecniche.


----------



## Mou (10 Novembre 2013)

Lukaku a 20 anni 63 gol in 157 presenze.
Balotelli a 23 anni 75 gol in 194 presenze.
Secondo me a 23 anni Lukaku avrà numeri assolutamente migliori di Balotelli, e un'altra carriera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Lukaku a 20 anni 63 gol in 157 presenze.
> Balotelli a 23 anni 75 gol in 194 presenze.
> Secondo me a 23 anni Lukaku avrà numeri assolutamente migliori di Balotelli, e un'altra carriera.


Balotelli è una mezza tacca, su questo non ci piove. Lo farei domani uno scambio alla pari con Romelu.


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Lukaku a 20 anni 63 gol in 157 presenze.
> Balotelli a 23 anni 75 gol in 194 presenze.
> Secondo me a 23 anni Lukaku avrà numeri assolutamente migliori di Balotelli, e un'altra carriera.



Balotelli con la sua zucca aimè non scenderà mai dall'altalena...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Lukaku a 20 anni 63 gol in 157 presenze.
> Balotelli a 23 anni 75 gol in 194 presenze.
> Secondo me a 23 anni Lukaku avrà numeri assolutamente migliori di Balotelli, e un'altra carriera.



questi numeri significano poco...Balotelli li ha fatti in A e in Premier mentre Lukaku na quarantina in Belgio e poco più di 20 in Premier...cmq anni fa mi aveva stupìdo questo ragazzo...vediamo cosa farà


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> questi numeri significano poco...Balotelli li ha fatti in A e in Premier mentre Lukaku na quarantina in Belgio e poco più di 20 in Premier...cmq anni fa mi aveva stupìdo questo ragazzo...vediamo cosa farà


Balotelli in premier ha fallito Fabry, questo mi sembra un dato di fatto. E se l'andazzo quest'anno non cambia, fallirà pure in Italia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Balotelli in premier ha fallito Fabry, questo mi sembra un dato di fatto. E se l'andazzo quest'anno non cambia, fallirà pure in Italia.



l'anno dello Scudetto ha fatto molto più di Dzeko ed è stato importante non scherziamo...certo che se continua a fare le cretinate sarà tipo un Cassano


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'anno dello Scudetto ha fatto molto più di Dzeko ed è stato importante non scherziamo...certo che se continua a fare le cretinate sarà tipo un Cassano


Sì vabbè Fabry, ma non basta far bene una stagione o una parte di essa. Per come vedo io le cose in Inghilterra ha essenzialmente fallito... pensavamo potesse esplodere qui da noi e ne ero convinto anch'io, ma ora mi son dovuto ricredere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì vabbè Fabry, ma non basta far bene una stagione o una parte di essa. Per come vedo io le cose in Inghilterra ha essenzialmente fallito... pensavamo potesse esplodere qui da noi e ne ero convinto anch'io, ma ora mi son dovuto ricredere.



si ha fatto più male che bene in Inghilterra...se devo dare un voto da 1 a 10 gli do soltanto un 6


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2013)

Drogba a 20 anni era al LeMans e aveva segnato 2 gol in carriera.  
Balotelli alla sua prima stagione di Premier, a 20 anni, ne ha segnati 10! 
Lui l'anno scorso, a 19 anni, 17 reti nel WBA! 
Questo per dire che potenzialmente è il più forte dei 3 sotto ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Gas (15 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli è una mezza tacca, su questo non ci piove. Lo farei domani uno scambio alla pari con Romelu.



Anche io !


----------



## Mou (10 Marzo 2014)

Sta continuando ad avere bei numeri... Tra l'altro Drogba prima di Belgio-Costa d'Avorio ha detto che alla sua età lui era ancora al LeMans nell'anonimato totale


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Marzo 2014)

Lukaku è forte,ma imo non ha la tecnica per essere un TOP come lo è stato Didier


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Lukaku è forte,ma imo non ha la tecnica per essere un TOP come lo è stato Didier



Tra l'altro tralasciando la tecnica non vedo sinceramente in Lukaku quell'occhio della tigre. Quella cattiveria, determinazione che hanno fatto dell'Ivoriano un'attaccante devastante quando le partite contano davvero.


----------



## _ET_ (10 Marzo 2014)

come valore assoluto lo ritengo inferiore a balotelli,ma uno scambio lo farei al volo


----------



## Mou (14 Marzo 2014)

Io rimango un sostenitore di Lukaku, l'occhio della tigre può venirgli anche tra due/tre anni, come a Drogba che da giovanissimo non era certo già un top player! Potrebbe finire all'Atletico Madrid al posto di Costa... Vedremo.


----------



## Mou (26 Marzo 2014)

12 reti in 24 presenze con 6 assist. Cresce bene.


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2014)

Cosa ha fatto sul secondo gol dell'Everton?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cosa ha fatto sul secondo gol dell'Everton?



Un bulldozer con le gambe


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cosa ha fatto sul secondo gol dell'Everton?



Ha fatto fallo


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2014)

Porta avanti la palla in una maniera oscenamente goffa, non riesco proprio a farmelo piacere


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Drogba a 20 anni era al LeMans e aveva segnato 2 gol in carriera.
> Balotelli alla sua prima stagione di Premier, a 20 anni, ne ha segnati 10!
> Lui l'anno scorso, a 19 anni, 17 reti nel WBA!
> Questo per dire che potenzialmente è il più forte dei 3 sotto ogni punto di vista.



Non funziona proprio così eh, chiedere a Pato per informazioni.


----------



## Mou (24 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non funziona proprio così eh, chiedere a Pato per informazioni.



Per ora va così, al momento non ho motivo di pensare che Lukaku segua le orme (negative) di Pato. Paragonavo tre giocatori e le relative carriere e marcature: Drogba, Lukaku, Balotelli. A 20 anni, Lukaku dei 3 era quello coi numeri migliori. La mia analisi non andava oltre.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Per ora va così, al momento non ho motivo di pensare che Lukaku segua le orme (negative) di Pato. Paragonavo tre giocatori e le relative carriere e marcature: Drogba, Lukaku, Balotelli. A 20 anni, Lukaku dei 3 era quello coi numeri migliori. La mia analisi non andava oltre.



Mbe hai detto che potenzialmente è meglio, io non me capisco il perché, tutto qua, chiaramente si tratta di opinioni


----------



## Mou (25 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mbe hai detto che potenzialmente è meglio, io non me capisco il perché, tutto qua, chiaramente si tratta di opinioni


Perché i numeri sono migliori se confrontati con quelli degli altri due alla stessa età. Tutto qui. Tra l'altro, Drogba non si tocca, ma potremmo stare qui a discutere se Lukaku non sia già meglio di Balotelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mbe hai detto che potenzialmente è meglio, io non me capisco il perché, tutto qua, chiaramente si tratta di opinioni



Infatti era una sua opinione.



mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Perché i numeri sono migliori se confrontati con quelli degli altri due alla stessa età. Tutto qui. Tra l'altro, Drogba non si tocca, *ma potremmo stare qui a discutere se Lukaku non sia già meglio di Balotelli.*



Mi gioco un copeco che farà meglio in Premier.


----------



## Mou (26 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti era una sua opinione.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi gioco un copego che farà meglio in Premier.



Sono curioso anche io!


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2015)

Rinfresco il topic del buon Lukaku, 22 anni questo maggio. Sin qui stagione un po' sotto le aspettative in Premier, 8 gol, 1 gol ogni 299'.
In Europa League 8 gol, 1 ogni '79, competizione di cui al momento è capocannoniere.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Rinfresco il topic del buon Lukaku, 22 anni questo maggio. Sin qui stagione un po' sotto le aspettative in Premier, 8 gol, 1 gol ogni 299'.
> In Europa League 8 gol, 1 ogni '79, competizione di cui al momento è capocannoniere.



Sarà anche sotto le aspettative ma il copeco l'ho vinto lo stesso.


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarà anche sotto le aspettative ma il copeco l'ho vinto lo stesso.



 direi che il paragone con Balotelli non ha più senso di esistere. Vediamo quello con Drogba:
la stagione di passaggio fra i 21 e i 22 anni per Drogba è quella del 99/00 giocata col Le Mans nella Ligue 2 francese. 7 gol.


----------



## Frikez (6 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Rinfresco il topic del buon Lukaku, 22 anni questo maggio. Sin qui stagione un po' sotto le aspettative in Premier, 8 gol, 1 gol ogni 299'.
> In Europa League 8 gol, 1 ogni '79, competizione di cui al momento è capocannoniere.



La stagione dell'Everton più che la sua è stata un fiasco totale, non mi stupirei se a fine anno chiedesse la cessione. Di sicuro nel giro di un paio di anni sarà da tutt'altra parte.


----------



## Mou (7 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La stagione dell'Everton più che la sua è stata un fiasco totale, non mi stupirei se a fine anno chiedesse la cessione. Di sicuro nel giro di un paio di anni sarà da tutt'altra parte.



Un fiasco eclatante, la squadra non gira nonostante la rosa non abbia subito nessuna cessione notevole. Anzi, si sono aggiunti Lukaku, Barry e Lennon.


----------

